# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > المنتدى التعليمي العام >  كيف تصبح اسعد الناس!!!

## احساس المطر

.اترك المستقبل حتى يأتي , ولا تهتم بالغد لأنك إذا أصلحت يومك صلح غدك.

2. ما مضى فات,وما ذهب مات,فلا تفكر فيما مضى,فقد ذهب و انقضى.

3. عليك بالمشي و الرياضة, واجتنب الكسل و الخمول , واهجر الفراغ و البطالة.

4. جدد حياتك , ونوع أساليب معيشتك, وغير من الروتين الذي تعيشه.

5. أهجر المنبهات و الإكثار من الشاي و القهوة, واحذر التدخين و الشيشة و غيرها.

6. كرر(لا حول و لاقوة إلا بالله) فإنها تشرح البال, وتصلح الحال, وتحمل بها الأثقال, وترضى ذا الجلال.

7. أكثر من الاستغفار, فمعه الرزق و الفرج و الذرية و العلم النافع و التيسير و حط الخطايا.

8. البلاء يقرب بينك و بين الله و يعلمك الدعاء ويذهب عنك الكبر و العجب و الفخر.

9. لا تجالس البغضاء و الثقلاء و الحسدة فإنهم حمى الروح,وهم حملة الأحزان.

10.إياك و الذنوب,فإنها مصدر الهموم والأحزان و هي سبب النكبات و باب المصائب والأزمات.

11.لا تتأثر من القول القبيح و الكلام السيئ الذي يقال فيك فإنه يؤذي قائله ولا يؤذيك.

12.سب أعدائك لك وشتم حسادك يساوي قيمتك لأنك أصبحت شيئا ً مذكورا ًورجلاً مهماً.

13. اعلم أن من اغتابك فقد أهدى لك حسناته و حط من سيئاتك وجعلك مشهورا ً بين,وهذه نعمة.

14. أبسط وجهك للناس تكسب ودهم, وألن لهم الكلام يحبوك, وتواضع لهم يجلوك.

15.ابدأ الناس بالسلام و حيهم بالبسمة وأعرهم الاهتمام لتكن حبيباً إلى قلوبهم قريباً منهم.

16.لا تضيع عمرك في التنقل بين التخصصات و الوظائف و المهن, فإن معنى هذا أنك لم تنجح في شيء.

17.كن واسع الأفق و التمس الأعذار لمن أساء إليك لتعش في سكينة و هدوء, وإياك و محاولة الانتقام.

18.لاتفرح أعداءك بغضبك و حزنك فإن هذا ما يريدون,فلا تحقق أمنيتهم الغالية في تعكير حياتك.

19. اهجر العشق و الغرام و الحب المحرم فإنه عذاب للروح ومرض للقلب , وافزع إلى الله و إلى ذكره و طاعته.

20.أنت الذي تلون حياتك بنظرتك إليها, فحياتك من صنع أفكارك, فلا تضع نظارة سوداء على عينيك.

21.إذا و قعت في ازمة فتذكر كم أزمة مرت بك و نجاك الله منها, حينها تعلمأن من عافاك في الاولى سيعافيك في الاخرى.

22.لا شيء يساوي حسن اتصالك بالله

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

.اترك المستقبل حتى يأتي , ولا تهتم بالغد لأنك إذا أصلحت يومك صلح غدك.

مستحيل لازم اضع مخطط ... واذا لا.. بتوقع الفشل..

----------


## احساس المطر

> .اترك المستقبل حتى يأتي , ولا تهتم بالغد لأنك إذا أصلحت يومك صلح غدك.
> 
> مستحيل لازم اضع مخطط ... واذا لا.. بتوقع الفشل..


شكرا على الرد عمار  :Smile:

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

عندما تنوجه الى الله 
عندما نعرف ديننا 
وعندما ننام ونحن قد قمنا بشي مهم ذلك اليوم

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

> شكرا على الرد عمار


عفوا :SnipeR (9):

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

كي تصبح اسعد الناس اتخذ من الإسلام دينا ومنهاج حياة

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

> كي تصبح اسعد الناس اتخذ من الإسلام دينا ومنهاج حياة


*يا شيخ انته* :Db465236ff:

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> *يا شيخ انته*


 :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:

----------


## العالي عالي

والله محنا شايفين السعد  :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):

----------


## N_tarawneh

شكرا ً حلا ...

دعوه رائعة ولطيفة للبحث عن السعادة ...

شكرا ً جزيلا ً ...

متمنيا ً لك ِ خالص السعادة يا حلا ...

----------


## آلجوري

يسلمو ع الموضوع 
الله يسعدك دووووم

----------

